# Run out of books?!



## DarkIntentions (Sep 19, 2006)

I've read all the;;

Harry Potter
Artemis Fowl
Bartemaus
His Dark Materials
The Inheritance

All the obvious books. But i'm trying to find some books that can bring me up to the next level in reading.. Those seem to be getting a bit .. meh. So does anyone have an recomendations for me?
I'm quite intrested in the Terry Prattchet stuff, I've heard they're good but i've not seen one that doesn't seem to have a cartoony or a muscly female with massive breasts on the front.. both of which don't appeal to me. :]


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 19, 2006)

That would Josh Kirby's old artwork, its a shame it put people off because most who've read the books themselves wouldn't put that on the cover. Paul Kidby is now the "official pratchett artist". 
Don't judge a book by its cover, try all the pratchett works 

Douglas Adams, Jasper Fforde, Robert Rankin. (someone help me find other pratchett type authors )


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 19, 2006)

Are you judging books by their covers? *grin*  Actually the Pratchett books are humorous so those covers are supposed to evoke that sly-grin attitude of the stories.  I have to say that the UK covers are a bit odd looking for me.

Anyway, as for suggestions considering your prior list:

Series':
Robin Hobb, Farseer series and/or Liveship series
Elizabeth Hayden, Elegy for a Star (once again, I don't recall if this is the title of one of the books or the title of the series)
Feist, Magician 
Novik, Temeraire

Stand Alone:
Sanderson, Elantris
Gaiman, Stardust

I'm sure there will be many more posts after mine so I'll limit myself to the above.  Have fun choosing your next book!


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 19, 2006)

If you want to see what pratchett's books look like in the more recent artwork, try the discworld sections of www.paulkidby.com


----------



## Thadlerian (Sep 19, 2006)

There's a new series of covers for the old Discworld books as well - Elegant, black, with this or that artifact in sparse lightning. At worst, the Kirby covers spoil book plots, at best they just scare away any potential reader 

Go for Pratchett! He's one of the very best


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 19, 2006)

The Gormenghast series. It's essential. And Pratchett is indeed one of the funniest authors I've ever read.


----------



## Teir (Sep 20, 2006)

*cough*Robin Hobb, Farseer Trilogy and Tawny Man set*cough*

*chuckles, sits back and waits for subliminal messaging to take effect*


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a sudden urge to read robin hobb... must resist... too powerful!


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 20, 2006)

Tom Holt for someone like Terry Pratchett.
Thief Lord; Inkheart; Inkspell by Cornelia Funke
Shadowmancer; Wormwood; Tersias by G P Taylor
The Haunting of Alaizabel Cray; Storm Thief by Chris Wooding


----------



## Mouse (Sep 20, 2006)

Totally agree with Teir and Dwndrgn. Read anything by Hobb!!!


----------



## Teir (Sep 21, 2006)

Joel007 said:
			
		

> I have a sudden urge to read robin hobb... must resist... too powerful!


 
*rubs hands together gleefully*
Mwuhahahaha


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm with Oscar Wilde on this. When faced with temptation ... give in ... so where do I start with Hobb? Is there a standalone novel?


----------



## Teir (Sep 21, 2006)

> I'm with Oscar Wilde on this. When faced with temptation ... give in ... so where do I start with Hobb? Is there a standalone novel?



*note to self - Subliminal messages are a great and terrible power and should be used carefully in the future *nods to self* *

Seriously? start with the farseer trilogy. Book 1= 'Assassin's Apprentice'


----------



## Frozeninja (Sep 21, 2006)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Elizabeth Hayden, Elegy for a Star (once again, I don't recall if this is the title of one of the books or the title of the series)


_ Elegy For a Lost Star_ is the... 5th book I think. The series is _The Symphony of Ages_. Though I stopped reading it after the 3rd book due to reports it had gone downhill 

However would agree with almost everyone else and recommend Robin Hobb


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Teir ... since the month ends soon I'll have a new book budget so will be able to buy some next week. I'll look for Hobb.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Sep 21, 2006)

The Author Megan Lindholm is also Robin Hobb, she used the name Hobb to see if people bought her books because she was a known Author,so published as the unknown Hobb she found people bought her books because she was good.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Sep 21, 2006)

I forgot to add the books.

Glen Cook's GARRETT P.I.Series is good there are 10 so far and the all have a type of metal in the titles, 1st is Sweet Silver Blues all are based in a fantsy city populated by Humans,Elves,Dwarfs,Vampires,Centaurs. Etc. 

Or you could try Jack Vance Dying Earth books with Cudgel the clever.


----------



## murphy (Sep 23, 2006)

The Magician by Raymond Feist.  The Magic of Recluce by L.E. Modesitt, Jr.


----------



## Leandra (Sep 23, 2006)

Nesacat said:
			
		

> The Haunting of Alaizabel Cray; Storm Thief by Chris Wooding



Alaizabel Cray is a must-read! A dark and intelligent book 

And I'd just straight into Terry Pratchett, nevermind the covers. For a long time, I went around saying that I would never read something like that, then picked _The Colour of Magic_ up in the library and was hooked immediately.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 23, 2006)

I forgot to add into my list the Darkweaver Legacy by Mark Robson.


----------



## Teir (Sep 24, 2006)

murphy said:
			
		

> The Magician by Raymond Feist.


 
oh god yes *nods frantically*


----------



## DarkIntentions (Sep 24, 2006)

Ooh. I'lla have a look at those and.. G.P taylor Yes! <3 And Ozymandias we all thought you were imaginative-name-maker but we Taylor fans know you are a FAKE .. hehe xD


----------



## DarkIntentions (Oct 10, 2006)

GoodGoood, waterstones here i come.


----------



## The Upright Man (Oct 30, 2006)

Teir said:


> oh god yes *nods frantically*


 
not just magician, the whole lot of em also


----------

